# SEMA 2008 Q7



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

Looks great.. anyone know which wheels? Looks very rinspeed + RUF -esque. Anyone know whos booth it was in?


----------



## stevo909 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: SEMA 2008 Q7 (Andyman746)*

looks like it says police on the from plate mount.
can you imagine a q7 police vehicle.....sick


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The car is the PPI Ice in the PPI Design booth. The wheels are Rinspeed.


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

thank you!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Andyman746)*

This Q7 is for sale, I saw it this AM, I took some cell phone pics, but that pic is better. they dont show the rear, but it is sick too...... tons of REAL CF all over that Q...
It's at Audi Henderson, just outside Vegas........


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*

uploaded the pics:


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

What's the price?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (nahf14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nahf14* »_What's the price?

someone once told me that if I had to ask the price I could not afford it...... so I didnt even ask them


----------



## warren586089 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*

christ sake....i think q7 is wide enough origianlly..
what the prupose for this wide-body... thing


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (warren586089)*

I think the Q got sold sans the wheels,
the wheels are now in Audi Henderson's Parts Dept......... only 9k


----------



## molz (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*

9k is insane - I paid about 3200 euro for a set I ordered straight from Rinspeed in CH!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (molz)*

ooop


_Modified by buddahvw at 2:07 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Pretty sure the car didn't sell. Took this photo about two weeks ago...


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Kind of Ricey....


----------

